# protection d'acces



## vincentnig (15 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

question générale sur l'IPAD. Je voudrais limiter l'acces a ceratins contenus, pour des raisons professionnelles, tout en laissant acces a la machine pour la famille pour les parties personnelles.

Exemple, pour les photos. je voudrais que des groupes de photos a carac pro ne soient pas accessibles pour eviter qu'ils ne soient effaces par fausse manoeuvre de mes enfants. Pour l'instant quand j'ouvre "photos" tout est accessible.

Merci de m'éclairer sur ce point. Je precise que je gère mon Ipad à parti d'un pc portable sous windows XP.

Cheers

V


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Août 2010)

Tout dépend comment tu gères tes documents avec l'iPad...
Beaucoup d'application (comme l'incontournable GoodReader) te proposent de protéger tel ou tel document qu'elles "hébergent".
IPhoto ne propose pas cette fonction à ma connaissance, et il faut exporter les photos vers des applications dédiées qui les protègent par mot de passe.
C'est d'ailleurs un mal pour un bien : ça permet de séparer les photos de famille des photos pros (dans mon cas, pas très ragoûtantes, le corps humain n'étant finalement vraiment visible que quand il ya une peau en bon état dessus...).


----------

